# This Wearable Computer is Like Google Glass for Your Ears



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

A new kind of wearable computer has been created that immediately evokes images of the ear-mounted PC worn by Joaquin Phoenix in the recent film Her.

Created by Hiroshima City University staffer Kazuhiro Taniguchi, the prototype device's interface uses infrared waves to detect when the wearer opens and closes his mouth. Those movements send corresponding command signals back to the device. Conceivably, apps could be created for the device that would let you do things like fetch traffic information or get directions by turning your head or biting down.

Taniguchi, who calls the Bluetooth device an Ear Switch, also embedded the formfitting earpiece with a compass, barometer, a speaker and microphone, gyro-sensors, a battery and GPS functions.

Read More


----------



## carloborja (Nov 20, 2013)

It's pretty amazing how far we've already come with technology. 

The movie "Her" is slowly becoming a reality.


----------

